# festival city



## tony/asti-newcastle (May 16, 2008)

Hi, any info would be appreciated.

Me and wife are moving in 2 weeks, will be in temp accommodation for 12 weeks whilst i sort out permanent accomm.

I will be working at festival city for 2 years, is there any accomm to rent in that area, say within walking distance, i do have a car but prefer to be green (lol)

And what cost would i be looking at.

say at average 150K UAD, would prefer villa or 2 bed appartment.

Cheers 


Tony


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello & welcome

There are a few apartments nearby, but you will soon realise that you don't walk here. It is either too far or just too hot!

Other areas to consider include Deira, Garhoud, Al Rashidiya and Mirdif. For AED 150k pa you will get a good 2 bed apartment or even a small villa (in Mirdif or Rashidiya).

by the way 12 weeks is ages to sort out accommodation. You are expected to pay (& move in quickly) so I suggest you use the first month to check out areas. I take it you haven't been out here before?


_


----------



## tony/asti-newcastle (May 16, 2008)

Thanks, Elphaba.
What you commented is what i was thinking, thanks.

visited Dubai many times (only) spent most of working life in many other countries, mainly Far east, so i am quite well aquainted with cultures etc.
Wife is muslim so that helsp to a degree.

Elphaba is there any gym's local to that area, as i enjoy going to Gym every evening?

when you say nearby, is that like local to airport festival city, say 15/20 
mins drive.

Cheers 

Tony


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A new gym has opened in Festival City - I think Fitness First. There are others in the areas mentioned too.

The journey from the areas mentioned should only be 15-20 mins, but there is no accounting for Dubai traffic!

I assumed you hadn't been here due to your comment about walking  It is already very hot and will get hotter yet.

Good luck!

_


----------



## tony/asti-newcastle (May 16, 2008)

Thanks again, no never been for long stays, just short visits. I get a land cruiser from the company when i arrive, so i think i best stick to it like glue so to speak and forget the walking bit. 

Dam you are quick with reply's

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I work fast! 

-


----------



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Tony,
I am working in Festival City, so I suspect we will be colleagues, I have been here about 3 weeks now, I have managed to find myself a 4 bedroom villa, with shared pool and gym in Mirdif for 155k which is an easy drive from Festival City, several people are doing the similar commute, so maybe a carpool would go someway to satisfying your green requirements ?

Yes Fitness First is in Festival City.

Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## tony/asti-newcastle (May 16, 2008)

White Heat, Cheers, even better news thanks.
The green side was more of what i think could be done in Dubai regarding travel local.

well you put a smile on me face on a sunday night 4 qa change 

Oh BTW im work ing for corillion

Cheers

Tony


----------

